

Dianne Feinstein Accidentally Confirms That NSA Tapped The Internet Backbone - 001sky
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130927/13562624678/dianne-feinstein-accidentally-confirms-that-nsa-tapped-internet-backbone.shtml

======
doubt_me
The big Telcos would get reprimanded if they said a damn thing about anything.
Forget about the whistle blowers and read this for a second.

I think there are a lot of people who forgot about CALEA

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communications_Assistance_for_L...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communications_Assistance_for_Law_Enforcement_Act)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Room_641A](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Room_641A)

FOR CRYING OUT LOUD IT WAS EXPOSED IN 2006.

------
spikels
"Internet background"! This is coming from our second most senior elected
official in charge of this area. Is she a fucking puppet? Yikes!

